# How good is the ICMP(London)?



## mow468 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey,Alrite i`m really confused right now about which school i should be studying at.The US is far too expensive for me so im considering studying in The UK.I have applied to the ICMP and have been selected for their 1 year guitar program.Im also trying out their songwriting program(1 year) which i would ideally like to take up.Is the Institute good enough??Kindly help me out,if not what other places do you`ll suggest for good songwriting programs??Thanks a ton,Mow.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 14, 2012)

Didn't you post the exact same thing in the thread directly below this one?


----------



## mow468 (Feb 14, 2012)

oh ya,i guess i did,my bad.


----------

